# Older Craftsman 38" Problems



## Swampbugs (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm trying to get an older craftsman mower (917.255572) running/cutting well. Got the running part done. When cutting it constantly starts slipping (blades slow down) if you aren't going super-slow in 1st gear. I replaced the belt, but that didn't fix the problem. I'm wondering...the front of the mower deck is bent in. It kinda makes it sit lower in the front because it makes the two arms that run off the front of the deck have some slack. It also tilts to one side a little. I leveled the deck from side to side but I can't fix it front to back without taking the deck off and beating out the dent. Do you think this cutting problem is from the dented in deck or is it something seperate? Also, when leveling it side to side, I followed the book and placed 2x4's flat under the deck with deck in lowest positioned then tightened everything, the deck height is still off. You have to raise it up to the second notch before it starts to raise the deck any. This makes it necessary to cut with the deck almost all the way raised or otherwise it's too short. Just wondering if all this is related...ie, if I beat out the large dent it will make the arms that hold the front up taunt relieving my deck position problem and fixing the slip issue. Thanks.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Sounds like the PO liked to run into large stumps or rocks alot ..... Id try pounding the dent out - id also look over all the lift gear and make sure none of that stuff is bent either - the PO mightve tried to re adjust the deck after damaging the deck to make it work better - id take it apart, check it and start over from square one.


----------

